

Amazon And Microsoft Have Both Delayed Their Plans For Smartphones - SlipperySlope
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-and-microsoft-have-both-delayed-their-plans-for-smartphones-2013-2

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"Both were expected to be out in the first half of this year. It appears as
though those plans have been put on hold for now."

Tablets can be sold anywhere, but phones are sold to the telcoms - and they
just may not like Amazon and Microsoft.

